# Gerechtigkeitspunkte/ Ehrenpunkte



## ncgimp (8. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann ich meine gesammelten 4000 Ehrenpunkte / Gerechtigkeitspunkte eintauschen?


----------



## Throgan (8. Dezember 2010)

z.B.. in Stormwind oder Og


----------



## ncgimp (8. Dezember 2010)

Erlich? Oh man... da habe ich doch gesucht!  Wo genau?


----------



## Throgan (8. Dezember 2010)

Da ich keine Horde zocke kann ich es Dir nur für SW sagen =)

In Stormwind hast Du bestimmt schon den Platz gesehen wo nun die Bosspuppen stehen, dort in dem einen Haus stehen auch die Händler für die Gerechtigkeitspunkte....inkl. Set/Nonset und T11 =) Gabs sogar schon mit 4.0.3a


----------



## ncgimp (8. Dezember 2010)

thx^^ wachen fragen ftw


----------

